# help!! itchy p's



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

the last few days ive been catching my p's itching themselves on the rock and other decorations. ive read about this a long time ago but forgot most of it. i dont usually check my water or anything like that, but i looked under m dads tank and found a test kit and tested my water today please help thanks

my results were:

PH- 7.8

nitrate- 20

nitrite- under .2

amonia- .0-.2


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

its ich for sure...but thats all i know

if im not mistaken..i think salt treats it...theres a tread in here that is pinned about salt...

p.s. mods this should be moved to "disease,parasite and injury"


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

it can be other things as well. My p's use to do that and then stopped. It could be ich, but it's not definate. Have you dont some recent water changes lately that could have thrown off the ph? That could irritate the P's....Then again, a little grease and oil from the stuff people throw into the tank to feed their p's can be stuck on their gills and they are just scratching the itch. could be anything ,just monitor your p's very closely, i'd add a teaspoon of salt....


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi. When my P's were smaller they would flash or rub against the aquarium decorations fairly frequently.It turned out they didn't have anything wrong, they were just growing and would get a itch from scales not sitting properly.After a while they stopped doing it and they are fine.
As long as there are no other symptoms I wouldn't worry about it too much.
Later
Eric


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Get your water in check a little more!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

i went to the lfs and they said it was prolly a start of ich and gave me sumthin called binox, i just put it in about a hour ago


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Flashing is caused by a sudden change in water parameters or parasites (possible gill flukes). Is there any gill damage that you can tell ? Bleeding in the gill area ? Salt will not work on gill flukes but is effective against 90% of all external parasites.
It is possible its just the water since you state you don't check it often. I only check my ph frequently and my other tests i perform once every 2 months since i know my bio and mechanical filter are running up to par. It is important to be dilligent and consistent with your water changes. Are there any white spots on fish. If yes possible ich if not this can be ruled out.
{edit} are these recently purchased fish ???


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

no spots at the lfs they said it might be ich developing also i do not se any gill bleeding, would it leav blood in the water? have had em for about 3 months now

also what should al my levels be at amonia nitrite nitrate ph?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

zygapophysis said:


> no spots at the lfs they said it might be ich developing also i do not se any gill bleeding, would it leav blood in the water? have had em for about 3 months now
> 
> also what should al my levels be at amonia nitrite nitrate ph?


 amonnia and nitrite should be at 0... pH should be around 7.. nitrate should be around 8... 20 is a lil high, do a water change


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

k thnx


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

Yeah, I would bet your ammonia and nitrite levels have everything to do with it. Don't start dumping medication into your tank until your parameters are stable (0 ammonia, 0 nitrite >20 nitrate). In the meantime, just add the minimal dosage of salt, that well help with the nitrite levels and combat the possibility of brown blood disease. Also, if it is Ich, I have found nothing better than salt to kill them off, just make sure you treat the tank with the salt solution for a minimum of 2 weeks.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

okay ill do a 20% water change and add some salt


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

i did a 20% water change and added some salt and now im at

nitrate-barely showed up

PH- 7.6

nitrite-0

ammonia-.3

sounds a litle weird to me


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

Those parameters either indicate that your tank has not cycled yet or is in the process of a mini-cycle. Is this a new tank?


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

well my brother used it for quite a bit and then gave me it i used the same gravel he had in there but i filled it half way with already cycled water and half with tap


----------

